# 人型知らない方は絶対に損してると思います



## JapanForever

Hi there, 
Can someone help me to translate this sentence, please ? 
人型知らない方は絶対に損してると思います
Thanks you for your answers


----------



## Flaminius

Maybe you could explain to us where the sentence has been taken from?  What is the text about?  Is it a novel? a drama?  Who are the speaker and the listener?  What sentences follow or precede the current one?

Literally, the sentence means:
I think those who do not know about 人型 (needs context to understand what it means) are losing a lot (in their trade).


----------



## JapanForever

Hi Flaminius, 
The sentence is from a fanart, which show two people before that they lose their human form. It's the illustrator who tells this sentence.


----------



## Flaminius

Hmm, I am not really sure what a fanart is.  Maybe this sentence is a caption to an illustration.

Even if 人型 is human form, there is some ambiguity here.  How are we supposed to read 方?  If it is _kata_, then the sentence is addressed to readers:
Those of you (the readers) who do not know etc.

The same kanji can be read _hō_ as well.  If that is the case, it refers to one of the two people:
The one who does not know (as opposed to the one who knows) etc.


----------



## JapanForever

Yes, thanks you for your answers, Flaminius. A fanart is an illustration of something of a video game, manga, etc. made by fans. In this case, it's two characters of a manga. 
But I have a question: how can we make the difference between kata and ho in this sentence ?


----------



## Flaminius

If you are familiar with the manga upon which the fanart is modelled, I thought you'd immediately understand which is the better interpretation.  [Please spare me of a grotesque picture, brrrrr.]


----------



## JapanForever

Haha, don't worry. 
But I have a last question about 知らない. Does it pronunce shiranai, doesn't it ? So, in a anime, (which is the one where the fanart is taken from) a moment, a girl said "Shiranai!" and thats meant "I don't care" according to the subtitles. Do Japanese say "shiranai" for that or not ?


----------



## Flaminius

Yes, shiranai means not only "do not know" but also "do not care," "do not want any part of it."  In Japanese, knowing and being responsible are close semantic fields.


----------



## JapanForever

Ok, 
So, in this sentence, do you think that's meaning knowing or caring ?


----------



## Flaminius

It definitely means knowing.


----------



## JapanForever

Ok, thanks you a lot Flaminius for your answers ^^


----------



## JapanForever

I don't know if it change anything, but the sentence before this one is 
アニメや漫画は妖怪のみだったので. Does it change the context or something ?


----------



## Flaminius

No it does not.


----------

